# WHITEHOUSE VINEGAR



## swizzle

I found a whitehouse vinegar bottle at an antique shop. I haven't bought it yet and I'm wondering if it would be worth it. Its a regular straight sided jug, almost milk jug shaped, with 4 leafs embossed around the neck. It has a spout and a finger hold handle. It says "whitehouse vinegar" on the bottom as well as some other stuff but I can't read it through the price label on the bottom of the bottle. Its NOT the apple shaped type and it looks like its a gallon. Jason


----------



## swizzle

My Mom just showed me a bottle that she has that is apple shaped and is embossed "PAT. APPLIED FOR, 1" on the bottom. Is this a whitehouse vinegar or a different type of cider or vinegar bottle? Jason


----------



## madpaddla

Swizzle:

 I have that same apple jar and have been told it is collectible.  Not idea on value.  I too am interested in more info.  Found a link on ebay of a much larger one, mine is alot smaller.
 http://cgi.ebay.com/Whitehouse-vinegar-apple-bottle-1-2gal-w-pour-spout_W0QQitemZ6252229527QQcategoryZ369QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda

Whitehouse items are very collectable. I have witnessed bidding wars on Ebay drive the $30 to $50 apples well over $100. There are several good Whitehouse collectables books out.

 Hey Jason, If it's cheep grab it. It's an apple cider vinegar jug.


----------



## GuntherHess

Its funny we used to leave those things laying out in the woods when we would dig them.
 A few years ago they started getting real collectible for some reason. Some new member brought one into the bottle club and everyone went ho hum until they noticed that it was embossed VENIGAR and turned out to be pretty rare. Now i always check them closely when I see them.


----------



## madpaddla

Thank you Warren and Guntherhess.  It will be hitting ebay on soon.  Ill post a pic.  Will trade with anyone at the show  or trade in antique-bottle before I go to ebay.  It's a small jar not jug, prob means it not worth much.  Great for teacher bottle collecters.  LOL

 Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda

Hey Ben, If it's an apple the smaller it is the more it's worth and the ones with a pour spout are worth more than the ones with out. Some Whitehouse vinegar jugs come in a pale depression glass green.

 Yeah Matt, I know what you mean. My wife always made me keep the marked jugs and apples. I always through them back.

 Learned my lesson when a friend showed me an odd looking jar and said it was worth $70. I had thrown buck 40 or more on a dig and now there all paved over for future diggers.[X(]


----------



## swizzle

Just bought the jug. Its 9 and a half inches tall. It has 4 seperate embossed leaves that are almost 2 inches long, stems facing down. Its ribbed, 24 ribs with a single handle and spout. On the base its embossed "WHITE HOUSE VINEGAR, for a generation the standard, 679-7 patent app. for" Are there any WHITE HOUSE expert/collectors out there? I will post a pic if anyone is interested in adding this to their collection. Jason


----------



## swizzle

I hope this pic works. Its identical to this one that I found on Ebay. 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Large-9-WHITE-HOUSE-Apple-Vinegar-Pitcher-Clean_W0QQitemZ6251297730QQcategoryZ369QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## swizzle

The jug is sold. What are the 1 gallon apples going for? Jason


----------



## capsoda

Hey Jason, The gallon apple jugs book at $50 but I haven't seen one bring more than $25 in a while. Plus it depends on if it is a cork with or with out a spout or screw top. Pour spouts always bring more money.


----------

